# Travel with 28-135 EF and M50



## Rocky (Sep 2, 2018)

I know this is "odd". I did it just for the fun of it. I am not a big fan of telephoto lenses.
Pro: focus almost as fast as other EF-M. resolution is about (or just s touch below)the 18-55 EF-M. The M50 will choose the minimum speed based on focal length.
Con: Heavy. Contrast is below the 18-55 EF-M. Photo shop will fix it nicely.
I was having fun with it for 18 days. For some one that do not want to spring money for a new lens and does not mind the weight, it may worth a trial. However, I will not recommend the 35-135 even it is with lighter weight and smaller size, due to sub-par performance on M50.


----------

